# Sony Viao S VPCSB1Z9E/B Treiber Probleme und unbekannte Hardware



## relgeitz (20. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich hab seit Freitag das oben genannte Notebook - das natürlich mit allerlei Crapware daher kam. Also erstmal ein frisches Windows 7 Pro 64bit drauf. Nun hab ich aber mit einigen Treibern von der Sony Website Probleme bzw. konnte Teile der Hardware nicht mehr zum Laufen bringen. Lustigerweise funktionieren auch einige der Downloads nicht, und auch die Treiber Packages sind teilweise fehlerhaft - an dieser Stelle danke an Sony  

Folgende Hardware funktioniert derzeit nicht - laut Geräte Manager nur der Finger Scan und ein USB Controller: 

- Webcam
- SIM Kartenslot für mobiles Breitband
- FN Tasten der Tastatur
- Fingerprint Scan
Wobei ich sagen muss, das die letzteren beiden mir herzlich egal sind, die oberen beiden doch sehr praktisch wären. 


Was kann ich machen?
Hängt das alles an dem USB Controller und der kann die Hardware deswegen nicht ansprechen?
Was kann ich machen?
Hier die Support Website für mein Gerät: 
VPCSB1Z9E_B | VAIO & Computerprodukte | VAIO | Download-Programme : Kunden Support Webportal von Sony Europa 

Danke für die Hilfe  
Relgeitz


----------



## Schlingel (20. November 2011)

Sämtliche Treiber sind doch auf der Homepage vorhanden...Musst nur auf Uptate klicken und dann auf Vorinstallierte Treiber und Dienstprogramme.Die Downloads laufen wenn auch nur mit geringer Geschwindigkeit.

mfg


----------



## relgeitz (20. November 2011)

wie bereits geschrieben... habe ich die treiber dort heruntergeladen und installiert so weit es ging - einige sind nämlich nur 32bit und andere rauschen einfach ohne meldung ab. An dem downloaden solls net scheitern. es geht mehr um den USB-Controller. Ein Kollege meinte ich solle mit der VendorID und der PCI Vendor and Device Lists nach dem Treiber/Hersteller suchen. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, und auf der Website steht eigentlich auch überhaupt keine Hilfe welche Teil der Vendor ID man benötigt. 

Webcam funzt übrigendsmittlerweile, bei der Tastatur tut sich noch immer nichts, und der Broadband Treiber scheint zu funktionieren. Ich bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung "Abonnement abgelaufen" und es steht Verizon Service (US Provider, das Gerät ist aus den USA btw.). Der Fingerscanner Dingens is mir eigentlich egal, wenn das Teil nicht geht bin ich nicht böse


----------



## DeepFrozen (20. November 2011)

Die Reihenfolge der Treiber ist wichtig!


"For a clean installation Windows 7 64-bit OS: before installing the Sony Notebook Utilities package must do the following steps:
1. Must install all drivers [also erstmal alles, was auf der Supportseite unter "Vorinstalliert" bereitgestellt wird]
2. Must install Sony Shared Library"

Also:
1. Treiber
2. Sony Shared Library
3. Sony Notebook Ulitilities


Zusaetzlich ist zu beachten, dass auf der Sony Homepage manche Treiber etwas "durcheinander" aufgelistet sind. Das heisst, wenn du z.B. die 64bit Treiber benoetigst, dann kann es sein das diese durcheinander auf der Treiberseite unter "vorinstalliert" gelistet sind.
Unbedingt darauf achten,d ass du nicht ausversehen einen 32bit Treiber installierst, falls du ein 64bit OS hast.


Du musst hier *alles* http://www.sony.de/support/de/product/VPCSB1Z9E_B/updates unter der Rubrik "Aktuelle Updates > Windows 7" und unter der Rubrik "Vorinstallierte Treiber und Programme > Windows 7" installieren. Ich schreibe extra alles fett, weil die Sony Vaio Software/Tools teilweise mit den Treibern so verknuepft sind, das man unbedingt beides braucht das auch alles laeuft so wie es soll. Also nicht nach dem Motto "Diese Vaio Software brauche ich nicht, die installiere ich nicht mit" denken.
Und wie gesagt darauf achten, dass du jeweils nur die 32bit bzw 64bit Treiber installierst.
Und die Treiber immer als Admin ausfuehren und installieren, und vorher Antivirenprogramme oder aehnliches abschalten.


----------

